# Assemblea azionisti Milan, 28 Aprile 2016. Tutti gli aggiornamenti.



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2016)

Si terrà giovedì 28 Aprile 2016, alle ore 16.00, l'assemblea degli azionisti del Milan per l'approvazione del bilancio 2015. L'assemblea di quest'anno assume importante rilievo nell'ottica della cessione della società, sperando che dall'azionista di maggioranza, Fininvest, venga fuori qualche informazione.

L'assemblea sarà anche l'occasione per i piccoli azionisti di porre domande scomode a Fininvest e all'AD Galliani. Questi azionisti hanno infatti fatto analizzare il bilancio del club da un gruppo di studio della Bocconi, evidenziando cifre sospette circa i conti in rosso (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gio...oco-piccoli-azionisti-allattacco-vt36279.html)

_Posteremo tutti gli aggiornamenti in questo topic._
________________

*Fininvest coprirà come di consueto le perdite per circa 89.3 mln*
___

*Interviene l'azionista La Scala:
"Dal 2012 al 2015 i ricavi sono diminuiti da 329 milioni a 221. Che strategia il Consiglio di amministrazione ha elaborato per invertire quest'andamento? In particolare i ricavi relativi all'andamento della squadra sono calati. Quali sono le valutazioni del C.d.A. sul non raggiungimento degli obiettivi sportivi preposti? Vi è un nuovo, più oculato, piano per rafforzare la squadra?*
___

*Intervento dell'azionista Gatti
"Negli ultimi anni ho esposto molte critiche. E la situazione è andata peggiorando. Peggio di quanto si potesse immaginare. Mai avrei immaginato di arrivare a questo punto. Non si può dire che le responsabilità sono di Seedorf, Inzaghi o Mihajlovic. Le responsabilità sono di Berlusconi e Galliani. Non è un atto di lesa maestà incolpare il Presidente.
Quando il Milan fu salvato dal fallimento, c'erano già campioni quali Maldini, Baresi, Galli. Quali sono i campioni oggi?
Il secondo anno con Allegri fu una grande sconfitta e abbiamo dato il via alle vittorie della Juventus. L'anno prima fu mandato via Pirlo e ci sono delle responsabilità. Fu comprato Matri per 11 milioni, un regalo alla Juve. Le responsabilità sono vostre.
Mi aspettavo che lei si dimettesse (Galliani, ndr) e che Berlusconi tornasse a fare il presidente onorario. C'è bisogno di un ricambio generazionale"*
___

*Il socio Boriani riferisce al CDA che da 5 anni siamo la barzelletta d'Europa e che non abbiamo fatto lavorare in pace nessun allenatore*
___

*Il socio Malgrati chiede delucidazioni sul contenzioso-Fiera (inerente allo STADIO) e chiede quali siano i costi annuali di Casa Milan*
___

*Interviene Barone, presidente dei piccoli azionisti: "nella classifica dei marchi di squadre con maggiore valore, siamo scesi dal settimo all'undicesimo posto. C'è una strategia per sviluppare i ricavi sui mercati esteri?

Inoltre, tra i ricavi risultano 5,7 milioni provenienti da un "partner privato". Si può conoscere il nominativo? E se non si può, per quale motivo?"*
___

*Riprende la parola l'avvocato La Scala:
"La società ha 172 dipendenti tesserati, di cui 64 calciatori e 108 tecnici. La Juventus ne ha 99, con 51 calciatori e 48 tecnici; il Napoli 53, con 27 calciatori e 26 tecnici. Il costo aziendale di ogni nostro tesserato è di 865mila euro.
Per quale motivo questa società ha il doppio di tecnici della squadra che da 5 anni vince il campionato? Quale beneficio portano questi dipendenti e che funzioni assolvono?"*
___

*Galliani sospende l'assemblea. Ora l'azionista di maggioranza preparerà le risposte.*
___

*
Dopo un'ora e mezza, Galliani rientra e si limita a rispondere che la società ha un piano pluriennale strategico che rispetterà il Fair Play. Casa Milan produce 600mila visite annue (non spiega il perchè dei ricavi pressocchè nulli). Lo stadio verrà costruito e il contenzioso con Fondazione Fiera verrà vinto. Non vengono però citate le differenze in negativo con società quotate (juve in primis). Le difficoltà economiche derivano dalle vittorie ed ogni squadra ha cicli negativi e positivi.*
___

*
I piccoli azionisti votano contro l'approvazione del bilancio.*
___

*Fininvest ha proposto come Consiglieri d'Amministrazione: Barbara e Paolo Berlusconi, Galliani, Cantamessa, Brivio, Foscale e Cannatelli.

Di risposta i piccoli azionisti hanno proposto come Consiglieri d'Amministrazione: Rivera, Maldini, Albertini, Seedorf e Boban. Per la loro esperiena in rossonero e per la loro competenza. E Pierangelo Rigattieri, Fabio Treves, Alessandro Dubini e Davide Grassi.

Propongono inoltre il dimezzamento dei compensi dei Consiglieri.*

___

*Galliani risponde: "E' la prima volta che succede che viene proposto un nuovo CDA".
Viene approvata la proposta di Fininvest sul CDA.

L'assemblea è conclusa.*


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

Bene. Speriamo che ci siano i fuochi d'artificio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Aprile 2016)

Fuoco e fiamme


----------



## Gekyn (27 Aprile 2016)

Per quanto riguarda la cessione non ci sarà nulla di nuovo!


----------



## alcyppa (27 Aprile 2016)

Devono lavorare ai fianchi il gallo fino a farlo sbroccare.

Venerdì lo voglio vedere in giro col collare cervicale.


----------



## Black (27 Aprile 2016)

W Gatti!! facciamo il tifo per lui!!


----------



## Aragorn (27 Aprile 2016)

Devono volare le sedie


----------



## nimloth (28 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Devono volare le sedie



in testa a Galliani !!!


----------



## Victorss (28 Aprile 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Devono lavorare ai fianchi il gallo fino a farlo sbroccare.
> 
> Venerdì lo voglio vedere in giro col collare cervicale.


Ahahahahahahahahahahahag


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si terrà giovedì 28 Aprile 2016, alle ore 16.00, l'assemblea degli azionisti del Milan per l'approvazione del bilancio 2015. L'assemblea di quest'anno assume importante rilievo nell'ottica della cessione della società, sperando che dall'azionista di maggioranza, Fininvest, venga fuori qualche informazione.
> 
> L'assemblea sarà anche l'occasione per i piccoli azionisti di porre domande scomode a Fininvest e all'AD Galliani. Questi azionisti hanno infatti fatto analizzare il bilancio del club da un gruppo di studio della Bocconi, evidenziando cifre sospette circa i conti in rosso (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gio...oco-piccoli-azionisti-allattacco-vt36279.html)
> 
> _Posteremo tutti gli aggiornamenti in questo topic._



*Secondo il CorSport (Furio Fedele), in un momento così delicato non è da escludere oggi la presenza Berlusconi. Ed anche secondo Milano Finanza l'argomento cessione potrebbe essere all'ordine del giorno.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Aprile 2016)

Direi che la presenza di Berlusconi sarebbe un segnale fortissimo e inequivocabile che ci siamo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CorSport (Furio Fedele), in un momento così delicato non è da escludere oggi la presenza Berlusconi. Ed anche secondo Milano Finanza l'argomento cessione potrebbe essere all'ordine del giorno.*



up


----------



## Gekyn (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CorSport (Furio Fedele), in un momento così delicato non è da escludere oggi la presenza Berlusconi. Ed anche secondo Milano Finanza l'argomento cessione potrebbe essere all'ordine del giorno.*



Io sono convinto che si parlerà solo di bilancio, al limite si chiamerà un CDA straordinario per il passaggio di quote.
Se gli dovessero fare delle domande, lui con i suoi Tic al collo risponderà che non sa nulla che decide Berlusconi ect ect.


----------



## folletto (28 Aprile 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Devono lavorare ai fianchi il gallo fino a farlo sbroccare.
> 
> Venerdì lo voglio vedere in giro col collare cervicale.



Per tic subentranti / incessanti o per le botte che gli danno?


----------



## beleno (28 Aprile 2016)

*Secondo il CorSport, un pool di esperti della Bocconi ha esaminato approfonditamente il bilancio del Milan per conto dei piccoli azionisti. Tra i vari punti riportati dal quotidiano, è emerso che: (a) Rodrigo Ely, ceduto all’Avellino nel 2014, è tornato al Mian nell’estate 2015 da svincolato. Tuttavia, il suo valore è stato iscritto a 8 milioni di euro; (b) Bertolacci, pagato 20 milioni di euro, è stato iscritto a bilancio per 21 milioni; (c) Josè Mauri, ingaggiato a parametro zero, è stato iscritto a bilancio per 4 milioni; (d) Bacca, acquistato a 30 milioni di euro, è stato iscritto a bilancio per con un valore di 33,2 milioni di euro. Le perdite per il bilancio 2015 dovrebbero essere pari di 89,3 milioni di euro, che, sommati al deficit di 91,3 milioni del 2014, portano i passivi a 180,6 milioni di euro nel biennio.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CorSport (Furio Fedele), in un momento così delicato non è da escludere oggi la presenza Berlusconi. Ed anche secondo Milano Finanza l'argomento cessione potrebbe essere all'ordine del giorno.*



La presenza di Berlusconi?...me lo immagino tipo Bruce Wayne ne il cavaliere oscuro...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CorSport, un pool di esperti della Bocconi ha esaminato approfonditamente il bilancio del Milan per conto dei piccoli azionisti. Tra i vari punti riportati dal quotidiano, è emerso che: (a) Rodrigo Ely, ceduto all’Avellino nel 2014, è tornato al Mian nell’estate 2015 da svincolato. Tuttavia, il suo valore è stato iscritto a 8 milioni di euro; (b) Bertolacci, pagato 20 milioni di euro, è stato iscritto a bilancio per 21 milioni; (c) Josè Mauri, ingaggiato a parametro zero, è stato iscritto a bilancio per 4 milioni; (d) Bacca, acquistato a 30 milioni di euro, è stato iscritto a bilancio per con un valore di 33,2 milioni di euro. Le perdite per il bilancio 2015 dovrebbero essere pari di 89,3 milioni di euro, che, sommati al deficit di 91,3 milioni del 2014, portano i passivi a 180,6 milioni di euro nel biennio.*



Spero per il Gallo che abbia portato almeno tutte le ricevute...


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CorSport (Furio Fedele), in un momento così delicato non è da escludere oggi la presenza Berlusconi. Ed anche secondo Milano Finanza l'argomento cessione potrebbe essere all'ordine del giorno.*



Sono convinto non se ne parlerà assolutamente. Verranno poste domande a riguardo e verrà risposto con un no comment.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Spero per il Gallo che abbia portato almeno tutte le ricevute...



Galliani alla prima domanda scomoda fa esplodere una bomba di fumo e svanisce nell'aria, con l'eco di "Arrivederci, arrivederci"


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2016)

louis gara ha scritto:


> galliani alla prima domanda scomoda fa esplodere una bomba di fumo e svanisce nell'aria, con l'eco di "arrivederci, arrivederci"



lol.


----------



## TheZio (28 Aprile 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CorSport, un pool di esperti della Bocconi ha esaminato approfonditamente il bilancio del Milan per conto dei piccoli azionisti. Tra i vari punti riportati dal quotidiano, è emerso che: (a) Rodrigo Ely, ceduto all’Avellino nel 2014, è tornato al Mian nell’estate 2015 da svincolato. Tuttavia, il suo valore è stato iscritto a 8 milioni di euro; (b) Bertolacci, pagato 20 milioni di euro, è stato iscritto a bilancio per 21 milioni; (c) Josè Mauri, ingaggiato a parametro zero, è stato iscritto a bilancio per 4 milioni; (d) Bacca, acquistato a 30 milioni di euro, è stato iscritto a bilancio per con un valore di 33,2 milioni di euro. Le perdite per il bilancio 2015 dovrebbero essere pari di 89,3 milioni di euro, che, sommati al deficit di 91,3 milioni del 2014, portano i passivi a 180,6 milioni di euro nel biennio.*



Sale la curiosità 
Voglio proprio vedere che risposte si inventano!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CorSport (Furio Fedele), in un momento così delicato non è da escludere oggi la presenza Berlusconi. Ed anche secondo Milano Finanza l'argomento cessione potrebbe essere all'ordine del giorno.*



Se c'è Berlusconi ci sarà anche una qualche comunicazione (o smentita) sulla cessione, e sarà un evento da seguire con apprensione. Altrimenti sarà il consueto Galliani (Horror) Show.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

mamma mia ragazzi , il pelato non avrà più il collo dalla quantità di tic che avrà fatto


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2016)

Il mitico azionista Gatti c'è?


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il mitico azionista Gatti c'è?



Credo che oggi porterà i popcorn


----------



## pisolo22 (28 Aprile 2016)

Scatenate L'inferno !!!!!! (speriamo non finisca tutto a bolla di sapone) , tirate fuori gli attributi e con i dati disastrosi della loro gestione degli ultimi anni alla mano appendetelo per la sua amata cravatta gialla al soffitto.


----------



## Rok (28 Aprile 2016)

Scusate ma a che ora sarà il cda?


----------



## CasciavitMilan (28 Aprile 2016)

Rok ha scritto:


> Scusate ma a che ora sarà il cda?



Alle 16


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Aprile 2016)

CasciavitMilan ha scritto:


> Alle 16



E daranno il via all'ItalBrocchi per il prossimo anno.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Aprile 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Per tic subentranti / incessanti o per le botte che gli danno?



Per i tic ovviamente.
Ma se accadesse la seconda andrebbe bene lo stesso


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

*L'avvocato La Scala, che rappresenta gli azionisti, ha dichiarato: "Il Milan è tecnicamente fallito. Il passivo è metà del fatturato".*


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato La Scala, che rappresenta gli azionisti, ha dichiarato: "Il Milan è tecnicamente fallito. Il passivo è metà del fatturato".*



Sarò testardo io ma queste cose non le ho mai capite, una società difficilmente puo' davvero fallire:

Vendi Donnarumma, Bonaventura, Bacca, Romagnoli e compagnia, abbatti monte ingaggi, rientri dei debiti, e finita, sei economicamente apposto.

Tralasciando volutamente il lato sportivo.. chiaro che sarebbe come morire. Parlo proprio a livello contabile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sarò testardo io ma queste cose non le ho mai capite, una società difficilmente puo' davvero fallire:
> 
> Vendi Donnarumma, Bonaventura, Bacca, Romagnoli e compagnia, abbatti monte ingaggi, rientri dei debiti, e finita, sei economicamente apposto.
> 
> Tralasciando volutamente il lato sportivo.. chiaro che sarebbe come morire. Parlo proprio a livello contabile.



?? va che il milan quest'anno ha un passivo di 150 milioni .. secondo te se vendi quelli + gli ingaggi arrivi a 150 milioni ?


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato La Scala, che rappresenta gli azionisti, ha dichiarato: "Il Milan è tecnicamente fallito. Il passivo è metà del fatturato".*



Questo è una sua dichiarazione riportata da TuttoSport stamattina, l'assemblea non è ancora iniziata


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *L'avvocato La Scala, che rappresenta gli azionisti, ha dichiarato: "Il Milan è tecnicamente fallito. Il passivo è metà del fatturato".*



Voglio proprio vedere. Questi qui fan ridere quanto la Curva Sud


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Questo è una sua dichiarazione riportata da TuttoSport stamattina, l'assemblea non è ancora iniziata



Una curiosità : ma come si fa a sapere cosa dicono ? Non credo sia aperta ai giornalisti. Si aspetta quello che diranno gli interessati finita l'assemblea ?


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ?? va che il milan quest'anno ha un passivo di 150 milioni .. secondo te se vendi quelli + gli ingaggi arrivi a 150 milioni ?



Beh direi proprio di si 

Comunque il passivo è di 90 milioni se non sbaglio...150 son i milioni immessi da fininvest per coprire buchi e avere flusso di cassa (se non ho capito male)

E cmq ripeto, secondo me si, se ci mettiamo a fare stile Sassuolo probabilmente saremmo pure in attivo.

Attenzione, sono discorsi puramente ipotetici ed INCUBI, giusto per dire che fallire non credo sia plausibile.

Però posso tranquillamente aver detto castronerie e non aver pensato a cose fondamentali.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2016)

Leggo che Barbara e Paolo Berlusconi sono assenti all' assemblea: mi chiedo perchè.. cioè che hanno da fare sempre questi?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Aprile 2016)

Altro che Silvio, non sono presenti neanche Barbara Berlusconi, Paolo Berlusconi e Leandro Cantamessa.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Altro che Silvio, non sono presenti neanche Barbara Berlusconi, Paolo Berlusconi e Leandro Cantamessa.



Credo sia un modo per evitare domande scomode....


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Aprile 2016)

Galliani presidente del CDA

e questo qui dovrebbe andar via?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Aprile 2016)

Ad ogni modo alle 17.00 per chi fosse interessato c'è il collegamento in diretta con Casa Milan su Milan Channel.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

talmente importante sto CDA che non c'è nessuno.. fate voi ..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

Era stato messo ampiamente in conto che nel CDA di oggi non sarebbe successo niente. Se tutto va bene ne convocheranno uno straordinario nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

*Live: Fininvest coprirà come di consueto le perdite per circa 89.3 mln*


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

L'avv La Scala ha appena sganciato una BOMBA in assemblea .. vediamo cravatta gialla cosa risponde .


----------



## Giangy (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L'avv La Scala ha appena sganciato una BOMBA in assemblea .. vediamo cravatta gialla cosa risponde .



Molto curioso di sapere


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

*Interviene l'azionista La Scala:
"Dal 2012 al 2015 i ricavi sono diminuiti da 329 milioni a 221. Che strategia il Consiglio di amministrazione ha elaborato per invertire quest'andamento? In particolare i ricavi relativi all'andamento della squadra sono calati. Quali sono le valutazioni del C.d.A. sul non raggiungimento degli obiettivi sportivi preposti? Vi è un nuovo, più oculato, piano per rafforzare la squadra?"*


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2016)

Anche Gatti non scherza


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

GATTI


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

*Live: Gatti critica duramente la società sotto l'aspetto economico-sportivo e chiede quali siano i campioni che Berlusconi lascerà in eredità agli ipotetici nuovi società, come fece Farina con Baresi, Tassotti, Galli, Maldini e Virdis*


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Interviene l'azionista La Scala:
> "Dal 2012 al 2015 i ricavi sono diminuiti da 329 milioni a 221. Che strategia il Consiglio di amministrazione ha elaborato per invertire quest'andamento? In particolare i ricavi relativi all'andamento della squadra sono calati. Quali sono le valutazioni del C.d.A. sul non raggiungimento degli obiettivi sportivi preposti? Vi è un nuovo, più oculato, piano per rafforzare la squadra?"*





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: Gatti critica duramente la società sotto l'aspetto economico-sportivo e chiede quali siano i campioni che Berlusconi lascerà in eredità agli ipotetici nuovi società, come fece Farina con Baresi, Tassotti, Galli, Maldini e Virdis*




.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: Gatti critica duramente la società sotto l'aspetto economico-sportivo e chiede quali siano i campioni che Berlusconi lascerà in eredità agli ipotetici nuovi società, come fece Farina con Baresi, Tassotti, Galli, Maldini e Virdis*



E dice anche che si aspettava delle dimissioni di Galliani


----------



## Giangy (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: Gatti critica duramente la società sotto l'aspetto economico-sportivo e chiede quali siano i campioni che Berlusconi lascerà in eredità agli ipotetici nuovi società, come fece Farina con Baresi, Tassotti, Galli, Maldini e Virdis*



Spero che non sono i vari Zapata, De Sciglio, Montolivo, Bertolacci, Poli, e il duo tamarro


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

mamma mia ragazzi stano DISTRUGGENDO Galliani ..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

*Live: il socio Boriani riferisce al CDA che da 5 anni siamo la barzelletta d'Europa e che non abbiamo fatto lavorare in pace nessun allenatore*


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

*Intervento dell'azionista Gatti
"Negli ultimi anni ho esposto molte critiche. E la situazione è andata peggiorando. Peggio di quanto si potesse immaginare. Mai avrei immaginato di arrivare a questo punto. Non si può dire che le responsabilità sono di Seedorf, Inzaghi o Mihajlovic. Le responsabilità sono di Berlusconi e Galliani. Non è un atto di lesa maestà incolpare il Presidente.
Quando il Milan fu salvato dal fallimento, c'erano già campioni quali Maldini, Baresi, Galli. Quali sono i campioni oggi?
Il secondo anno con Allegri fu una grande sconfitta e abbiamo dato il via alle vittorie della Juventus. L'anno prima fu mandato via Pirlo e ci sono delle responsabilità. Fu comprato Matri per 11 milioni, un regalo alla Juve. Le responsabilità sono vostre.
Mi aspettavo che lei si dimettesse (Galliani, ndr) e che Berlusconi tornasse a fare il presidente onorario. C'è bisogno di un ricambio generazionale"*


----------



## J&B (28 Aprile 2016)

Questi gatti....


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> mamma mia ragazzi stano DISTRUGGENDO Galliani ..



a conti fatti, si è un po' distrutto da solo per avidità ed incompetenza, credo.


----------



## Giangy (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> mamma mia ragazzi stano DISTRUGGENDO Galliani ..



E uno spasso vederlo ridotto così, bene bene


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2016)

Tanto questo non lo sposti manco con le bombe.


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Intervento dell'azionista Gatti
> "Negli ultimi anni ho esposto molte critiche. E la situazione è andata peggiorando. Peggio di quanto si potesse immaginare. Mai avrei immaginato di arrivare a questo punto. Non si può dire che le responsabilità sono di Seedorf, Inzaghi o Mihajlovic. Le responsabilità sono di Berlusconi e Galliani. Non è un atto di lesa maestà incolpare il Presidente.
> Quando il Milan fu salvato dal fallimento, c'erano già campioni quali Maldini, Baresi, Galli. Quali sono i campioni oggi?
> Il secondo anno con Allegri fu una grande sconfitta e abbiamo dato il via alle vittorie della Juventus. L'anno prima fu mandato via Pirlo e ci sono delle responsabilità. Fu comprato Matri per 11 milioni, un regalo alla Juve. Le responsabilità sono vostre.
> Mi aspettavo che lei si dimettesse (Galliani, ndr) e che Berlusconi tornasse a fare il presidente onorario. C'è bisogno di un ricambio generazionale"*



Sante parole.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

*Live: il socio Malgrati chiede delucidazioni sul contenzioso-Fiera (inerente allo STADIO) e chiede quali siano i costi annuali di Casa Milan*


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: Fininvest coprirà come di consueto le perdite per circa 89.3 mln*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Interviene l'azionista La Scala:
> "Dal 2012 al 2015 i ricavi sono diminuiti da 329 milioni a 221. Che strategia il Consiglio di amministrazione ha elaborato per invertire quest'andamento? In particolare i ricavi relativi all'andamento della squadra sono calati. Quali sono le valutazioni del C.d.A. sul non raggiungimento degli obiettivi sportivi preposti? Vi è un nuovo, più oculato, piano per rafforzare la squadra?"*





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: Gatti critica duramente la società sotto l'aspetto economico-sportivo e chiede quali siano i campioni che Berlusconi lascerà in eredità agli ipotetici nuovi società, come fece Farina con Baresi, Tassotti, Galli, Maldini e Virdis*





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: il socio Boriani riferisce al CDA che da 5 anni siamo la barzelletta d'Europa e che non abbiamo fatto lavorare in pace nessun allenatore*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Intervento dell'azionista Gatti
> "Negli ultimi anni ho esposto molte critiche. E la situazione è andata peggiorando. Peggio di quanto si potesse immaginare. Mai avrei immaginato di arrivare a questo punto. Non si può dire che le responsabilità sono di Seedorf, Inzaghi o Mihajlovic. Le responsabilità sono di Berlusconi e Galliani. Non è un atto di lesa maestà incolpare il Presidente.
> Quando il Milan fu salvato dal fallimento, c'erano già campioni quali Maldini, Baresi, Galli. Quali sono i campioni oggi?
> Il secondo anno con Allegri fu una grande sconfitta e abbiamo dato il via alle vittorie della Juventus. L'anno prima fu mandato via Pirlo e ci sono delle responsabilità. Fu comprato Matri per 11 milioni, un regalo alla Juve. Le responsabilità sono vostre.
> Mi aspettavo che lei si dimettesse (Galliani, ndr) e che Berlusconi tornasse a fare il presidente onorario. C'è bisogno di un ricambio generazionale"*



.


----------



## Snake (28 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## zamp2010 (28 Aprile 2016)

Galliani finalmente sta sul barbeque oggi...
VATTENE


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Aprile 2016)

Stanno umiliando Galliani....ma ne uscirà indenne come sempre.


----------



## bonvo74 (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: Gatti critica duramente la società sotto l'aspetto economico-sportivo e chiede quali siano i campioni che Berlusconi lascerà in eredità agli ipotetici nuovi società, come fece Farina con Baresi, Tassotti, Galli, Maldini e Virdis*



si è dimenticato di nominare COSTACURTA ed EVANI


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

lo stanno massacrando , lo stanno distruggendo ..


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Intervento dell'azionista Gatti
> "Negli ultimi anni ho esposto molte critiche. E la situazione è andata peggiorando. Peggio di quanto si potesse immaginare. Mai avrei immaginato di arrivare a questo punto. Non si può dire che le responsabilità sono di Seedorf, Inzaghi o Mihajlovic. Le responsabilità sono di Berlusconi e Galliani. Non è un atto di lesa maestà incolpare il Presidente.
> Quando il Milan fu salvato dal fallimento, c'erano già campioni quali Maldini, Baresi, Galli. Quali sono i campioni oggi?
> Il secondo anno con Allegri fu una grande sconfitta e abbiamo dato il via alle vittorie della Juventus. L'anno prima fu mandato via Pirlo e ci sono delle responsabilità. Fu comprato Matri per 11 milioni, un regalo alla Juve. Le responsabilità sono vostre.
> Mi aspettavo che lei si dimettesse (Galliani, ndr) e che Berlusconi tornasse a fare il presidente onorario. C'è bisogno di un ricambio generazionale"*



 distruggete il gallo...


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

*Interviene Barone, presidente dei piccoli azionisti: "nella classifica dei marchi di squadre con maggiore valore, siamo scesi dal settimo all'undicesimo posto. C'è una strategia per sviluppare i ricavi sui mercati esteri?

Inoltre, tra i ricavi risultano 5,7 milioni provenienti da un "partner privato". Si può conoscere il nominativo? E se non si può, per quale motivo?"*


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

gli stanno facendo le pulci su tutto .. lo stanno distruggendo ..IO LI AMO


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Interviene Barone, presidente dei piccoli azionisti: "nella classifica dei marchi di squadre con maggiore valore, siamo scesi dal settimo all'undicesimo posto. C'è una strategia per sviluppare i ricavi sui mercati esteri?
> 
> Inoltre, tra i ricavi risultano 5,7 milioni provenienti da un "partner privato". Si può conoscere il nominativo? E se non si può, per quale motivo?"*



Partner privato? ma quanta roba oscura c'è dietro il duo malefico?? mamma mia che schifo.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Interviene Barone, presidente dei piccoli azionisti: "nella classifica dei marchi di squadre con maggiore valore, siamo scesi dal settimo all'undicesimo posto. C'è una strategia per sviluppare i ricavi sui mercati esteri?
> 
> Inoltre, tra i ricavi risultano 5,7 milioni provenienti da un "partner privato". Si può conoscere il nominativo? E se non si può, per quale motivo?"*


*
Ripetiamo per la 128392839 volta che i COPIA INCOLLA ED I LINK ESTERNI SONO CONTRO IL REGOLAMENTO DEL FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2016)

Quella del numero dei dipendenti è una roba assurda.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

*Riprende la parola l'avvocato La Scala:
"La società ha 172 dipendenti tesserati, di cui 64 calciatori e 108 tecnici. La Juventus ne ha 99, con 51 calciatori e 48 tecnici; il Napoli 53, con 27 calciatori e 26 tecnici. Il costo aziendale di ogni nostro tesserato è di 865mila euro.
Per quale motivo questa società ha il doppio di tecnici della squadra che da 5 anni vince il campionato? Quale beneficio portano questi dipendenti e che funzioni assolvono?"*


----------



## ScArsenal83 (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> lo stanno massacrando , lo stanno distruggendo ..



Credi? Sono 4 anni che lo massacrano al cda, ma mi pare continui a fare i suoi porci comodi.
Ha le spalle coperte dall'alto..quindi...vive sereno e beato mentrelo 0,01% del Milan e tutti noi continuiamo a farci il sangue amaro.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

*Live: Scala interviene ancora e riferisce al CDA il perchè il Milan debba avere 172 tesserati in toto contro i 99 della Juventus campione d'Italia, notando il costo di 865.000 euro ciascuno.*


----------



## Alex (28 Aprile 2016)

Grandissimi, ma come sempre questi se ne fregano ampiamente


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: Scala interviene ancora e riferisce al CDA il perchè il Milan debba avere 172 tesserati in toto contro i 99 della Juventus campione d'Italia, notando il costo di 865.000 euro ciascuno.*


----------



## Aragorn (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: Scala interviene ancora e riferisce al CDA il perchè il Milan debba avere 172 tesserati in toto contro i 99 della Juventus campione d'Italia, notando il costo di 865.000 euro ciascuno.*



Molti saranno amici e conoscenti, che squallore


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Galliani ha SOSPESO la seduta per rispondere a tutti i quesiti hahahahahah


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

*Galliani sospende l'assemblea. Ora l'azionista di maggioranza preparerà le risposte.*


----------



## TheZio (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Galliani ha SOSPESO la seduta per rispondere a tutti i quesiti hahahahahah



Adesso scappa dalla porta sul retro


----------



## TheZio (28 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Molti saranno amici e conoscenti, che squallore



Tipo quel magazziniere ex cognato del Condor quasi arrestato pochi mesi fa?
E mi sembra pure suo figlio giocasse nelle giovanili...


----------



## Serginho (28 Aprile 2016)

Ecco ora preparatevi alla pioggia di escrementi


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani sospende l'assemblea. Ora l'azionista di maggioranza preparerà le risposte.*



Qualcuno sta sottovalutando una cosa , ma secondo voi Berlusconi lascia da perdente ? Secondo me è troppo orgoglioso per farlo . Vi rendete Conto che figura ci farebbe ?


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si terrà giovedì 28 Aprile 2016, alle ore 16.00, l'assemblea degli azionisti del Milan per l'approvazione del bilancio 2015. L'assemblea di quest'anno assume importante rilievo nell'ottica della cessione della società, sperando che dall'azionista di maggioranza, Fininvest, venga fuori qualche informazione.
> 
> L'assemblea sarà anche l'occasione per i piccoli azionisti di porre domande scomode a Fininvest e all'AD Galliani. Questi azionisti hanno infatti fatto analizzare il bilancio del club da un gruppo di studio della Bocconi, evidenziando cifre sospette circa i conti in rosso (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gio...oco-piccoli-azionisti-allattacco-vt36279.html)
> 
> ...



*Tutte le dichiarazioni nel primo post. Quotate.*


----------



## AndrasWave (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani sospende l'assemblea. Ora l'azionista di maggioranza preparerà le risposte.*



Risponderà senza contenuti, millantando risultati sportivi del passato per coprire i fallimenti attuali. Quest'uomo non ha vergogna ragazzi. In QUALSIASI azienda SERIA sarebbe stato cacciato a pedate. A schiaffoni!

Sono almeno contento che gli azionisti abbiano sollevato queste questioni. Tra l'altro palesi da anni. Solo che sono sempre state nascoste o taciute. In modo vergognoso.


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani sospende l'assemblea. Ora l'azionista di maggioranza preparerà le risposte.*



Bloccate le frontiere, carrabbinieri carrabbinieri Galliani scappa!


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si terrà giovedì 28 Aprile 2016, alle ore 16.00, l'assemblea degli azionisti del Milan per l'approvazione del bilancio 2015. L'assemblea di quest'anno assume importante rilievo nell'ottica della cessione della società, sperando che dall'azionista di maggioranza, Fininvest, venga fuori qualche informazione.
> 
> L'assemblea sarà anche l'occasione per i piccoli azionisti di porre domande scomode a Fininvest e all'AD Galliani. Questi azionisti hanno infatti fatto analizzare il bilancio del club da un gruppo di studio della Bocconi, evidenziando cifre sospette circa i conti in rosso (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gio...oco-piccoli-azionisti-allattacco-vt36279.html)
> 
> ...



Fuoco e fiamme di Gatti & co.


----------



## Kaw (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: il socio Malgrati chiede delucidazioni sul contenzioso-Fiera (inerente allo STADIO) e chiede quali siano i costi annuali di Casa Milan*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Interviene Barone, presidente dei piccoli azionisti: "nella classifica dei marchi di squadre con maggiore valore, siamo scesi dal settimo all'undicesimo posto. C'è una strategia per sviluppare i ricavi sui mercati esteri?
> 
> Inoltre, tra i ricavi risultano 5,7 milioni provenienti da un "partner privato". Si può conoscere il nominativo? E se non si può, per quale motivo?"*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Riprende la parola l'avvocato La Scala:
> "La società ha 172 dipendenti tesserati, di cui 64 calciatori e 108 tecnici. La Juventus ne ha 99, con 51 calciatori e 48 tecnici; il Napoli 53, con 27 calciatori e 26 tecnici. Il costo aziendale di ogni nostro tesserato è di 865mila euro.
> Per quale motivo questa società ha il doppio di tecnici della squadra che da 5 anni vince il campionato? Quale beneficio portano questi dipendenti e che funzioni assolvono?"*





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: Gatti critica duramente la società sotto l'aspetto economico-sportivo e chiede quali siano i campioni che Berlusconi lascerà in eredità agli ipotetici nuovi società, come fece Farina con Baresi, Tassotti, Galli, Maldini e Virdis*





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: il socio Boriani riferisce al CDA che da 5 anni siamo la barzelletta d'Europa e che non abbiamo fatto lavorare in pace nessun allenatore*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Intervento dell'azionista Gatti
> "Negli ultimi anni ho esposto molte critiche. E la situazione è andata peggiorando. Peggio di quanto si potesse immaginare. Mai avrei immaginato di arrivare a questo punto. Non si può dire che le responsabilità sono di Seedorf, Inzaghi o Mihajlovic. Le responsabilità sono di Berlusconi e Galliani. Non è un atto di lesa maestà incolpare il Presidente.
> Quando il Milan fu salvato dal fallimento, c'erano già campioni quali Maldini, Baresi, Galli. Quali sono i campioni oggi?
> Il secondo anno con Allegri fu una grande sconfitta e abbiamo dato il via alle vittorie della Juventus. L'anno prima fu mandato via Pirlo e ci sono delle responsabilità. Fu comprato Matri per 11 milioni, un regalo alla Juve. Le responsabilità sono vostre.
> Mi aspettavo che lei si dimettesse (Galliani, ndr) e che Berlusconi tornasse a fare il presidente onorario. C'è bisogno di un ricambio generazionale"*


E' una gangbang ai danni di Galliani


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Aprile 2016)

Principe ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sta sottovalutando una cosa , ma secondo voi Berlusconi lascia da perdente ? Secondo me è troppo orgoglioso per farlo . Vi rendete Conto che figura ci farebbe ?



Purtroppo hai centrato il punto.

Questa sarà la sua scusa per non lasciare e sarà sempre peggio di anno in anno fin quando nessuno ci vorrà più e il marchio Milan sarà valutato quanto quello di Genoa, Samp, Palermo...ecc.ecc.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Aprile 2016)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Risponderà senza contenuti, millantando risultati sportivi del passato per coprire i fallimenti attuali. Quest'uomo non ha vergogna ragazzi. In QUALSIASI azienda SERIA sarebbe stato cacciato a pedate. A schiaffoni!
> 
> Sono almeno contento che gli azionisti abbiano sollevato queste questioni. Tra l'altro palesi da anni. Solo che sono sempre state nascoste o taciute. In modo vergognoso.



Quoto.

Dirà le solite cavolate, che il Presidente vuole tornare a vincere, che il prossimo anno si dedicherà al Milan...


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani sospende l'assemblea. Ora l'azionista di maggioranza preparerà le risposte.*



Le risposte di Galliani saranno del tipo "siamo l'ultima squadra ad aver vinto lo scudetto prima della Juve" vedrete...

Dirà che dopo la Juve siamo la squadra che fattura di più, dirà che la posizione in classifica è migliorata rispetto all'anno scorso e che il bilancio in perdita è colpa della campagna acquisti che ha indubbiamente rafforzato la squadra.


----------



## Aragorn (28 Aprile 2016)

Principe ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sta sottovalutando una cosa , ma secondo voi Berlusconi lascia da perdente ? Secondo me è troppo orgoglioso per farlo . Vi rendete Conto che figura ci farebbe ?



Siamo i detentori del Trofeo Tim


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2016)

Mi sa che in riva al fiume l'attesa sta per finire, si vede qualcosa in lontananza.. fa riflesso.


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Dirà le solite cavolate, che il Presidente vuole tornare a vincere, che il prossimo anno si dedicherà al Milan...



Ovviamente spero di prendere una cantonata enorme però io Berlusconi che lascia da perdente non ce lo vedo , per questo che voleva vendere a mr bee perché avrebbe tenuto la maggioranza e si sarebbe potuto affrancare dei successi ottenuti .


----------



## kollaps (28 Aprile 2016)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ovviamente spero di prendere una cantonata enorme però io Berlusconi che lascia da perdente non ce lo vedo , per questo che voleva vendere a mr bee perché avrebbe tenuto la maggioranza e si sarebbe potuto affrancare dei successi ottenuti .



Se lascia ora, mantenendo una parte delle quote, lascia da vincente.
Se aspetta ancora può solamente perdere su tutta la linea, perchè di soldi da investire non ne ha più...ed al giorno d'oggi per vincere ci vogliono i soldi.
ORA O MAI PIU'


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Aprile 2016)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ovviamente spero di prendere una cantonata enorme però io Berlusconi che lascia da perdente non ce lo vedo , per questo che voleva vendere a mr bee perché avrebbe tenuto la maggioranza e si sarebbe potuto affrancare dei successi ottenuti .



Anche io spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Aprile 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> E' una gangbang ai danni di Galliani



Ma quale gangbang. Ripeterà che, in base all'ultimo Ciclo del Calendario Maya, siamo la squadra che ha fatto più finali di Champions League e che ha vinto più trofei, poi riderà in faccia a Gatti e agli altri azionisti che hanno lo 0.002% delle azioni del Milan, farà qualche colpo di collo e andrà via.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

*Da notare comunque che è la prima volta nella storia del Milan, sotto la presidenza Berlusconi, che viene sospeso il CDA per rispondere alle pungenti domande dei soci. *


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2016)

Ma nessuna domanda sui cinesi?


----------



## TheZio (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si terrà giovedì 28 Aprile 2016, alle ore 16.00, l'assemblea degli azionisti del Milan per l'approvazione del bilancio 2015. L'assemblea di quest'anno assume importante rilievo nell'ottica della cessione della società, sperando che dall'azionista di maggioranza, Fininvest, venga fuori qualche informazione.
> 
> L'assemblea sarà anche l'occasione per i piccoli azionisti di porre domande scomode a Fininvest e all'AD Galliani. Questi azionisti hanno infatti fatto analizzare il bilancio del club da un gruppo di studio della Bocconi, evidenziando cifre sospette circa i conti in rosso (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gio...oco-piccoli-azionisti-allattacco-vt36279.html)
> 
> ...



Mi dispiace un pò che non gli hanno chiesto della situazione Rodrigo Ely a bilancio... Speriamo che ci sia ancora spazio per le domande..


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si terrà giovedì 28 Aprile 2016, alle ore 16.00, l'assemblea degli azionisti del Milan per l'approvazione del bilancio 2015. L'assemblea di quest'anno assume importante rilievo nell'ottica della cessione della società, sperando che dall'azionista di maggioranza, Fininvest, venga fuori qualche informazione.
> 
> L'assemblea sarà anche l'occasione per i piccoli azionisti di porre domande scomode a Fininvest e all'AD Galliani. Questi azionisti hanno infatti fatto analizzare il bilancio del club da un gruppo di studio della Bocconi, evidenziando cifre sospette circa i conti in rosso (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gio...oco-piccoli-azionisti-allattacco-vt36279.html)
> 
> ...



vediamo adesso galliani come se la scansa..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2016)

Le risposte staranno tipo:
1) Ultracompetitivi 
2) Cloebs più titolato del mondo
3) Boateng e Balotelli sono campioni
4) Siamo a posto così


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Le risposte staranno tipo:
> 1) Ultracompetitivi
> 2) Cloebs più titolato del mondo
> 3) Boateng e Balotelli sono campioni
> 4) Siamo a posto così


5) Se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace un pò che non gli hanno chiesto della situazione Rodrigo Ely a bilancio... Speriamo che ci sia ancora spazio per le domande..



quello era un punto importante


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> 5) Se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno


6) Quando ho sentito le domande mi sono alzato e me ne sono andato
7) Siete tifosi non evoluti
8) Grazie presidente


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si terrà giovedì 28 Aprile 2016, alle ore 16.00, l'assemblea degli azionisti del Milan per l'approvazione del bilancio 2015. L'assemblea di quest'anno assume importante rilievo nell'ottica della cessione della società, sperando che dall'azionista di maggioranza, Fininvest, venga fuori qualche informazione.
> 
> L'assemblea sarà anche l'occasione per i piccoli azionisti di porre domande scomode a Fininvest e all'AD Galliani. Questi azionisti hanno infatti fatto analizzare il bilancio del club da un gruppo di studio della Bocconi, evidenziando cifre sospette circa i conti in rosso (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gio...oco-piccoli-azionisti-allattacco-vt36279.html)
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Le risposte staranno tipo:
> 1) Ultracompetitivi
> 2) Cloebs più titolato del mondo
> 3) Boateng e Balotelli sono campioni
> 4) Siamo a posto così



5) Siamo stati l'ultimo cloooeeeeebbb a vincere lo scudetto prima della Juventus


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2016)

Ora Galliani rientra in sala e risponde: "Arrivederci, arrivederci"


----------



## Gekyn (28 Aprile 2016)

Il dottor. Galliani ha una faccia da Tolla, deve avere due cocomerì così per mettere la faccia davanti a questo CDA, e con il suo sorriso a 32 denti risponderà non so come a tutti i quesiti.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Aprile 2016)

Ora puoi fare una sola cosa per salvare la faccia e farci un ultimo regalo, il più gradito, caro condor. Rientra in sala ed alza le mani in segno di resa sibilando un "signori, vi farò pervenire al più presto le mie dimissioni!"


----------



## kollaps (28 Aprile 2016)

Ma da dove lo state seguendo??


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Per la prima volta nella storia Galliani sospende il cda ....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2016)

Galliani ancora non si fa vedere?


----------



## Gekyn (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si terrà giovedì 28 Aprile 2016, alle ore 16.00, l'assemblea degli azionisti del Milan per l'approvazione del bilancio 2015. L'assemblea di quest'anno assume importante rilievo nell'ottica della cessione della società, sperando che dall'azionista di maggioranza, Fininvest, venga fuori qualche informazione.
> 
> L'assemblea sarà anche l'occasione per i piccoli azionisti di porre domande scomode a Fininvest e all'AD Galliani. Questi azionisti hanno infatti fatto analizzare il bilancio del club da un gruppo di studio della Bocconi, evidenziando cifre sospette circa i conti in rosso (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gio...oco-piccoli-azionisti-allattacco-vt36279.html)
> 
> ...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2016)

Ma che fine ha fatto? E' morto?


----------



## ignaxio (28 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma che fine ha fatto? E' morto?



È venuto qui sul forum a cercare messaggi tipo "Gatti e Scala farabutti"!!


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2016)

Vediamo le risposte, snocciolerà come al solito statistiche ridicole per difendere il proprio operato.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma che fine ha fatto? E' morto?



Ha chiamato Inzaghi per farsi portare fuori nascosto nel bagagliaio


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Galliani è stato avvistato a Malpensa .... Hahaha stara' scappando ( ovviamente scherzo )


----------



## ignaxio (28 Aprile 2016)

Quante possibilità date alle dimissioni?


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Aprile 2016)

scusate l'ignoranza burocratica, ma le domande poste non sono cose che un ad dovrebbe saper rispondere senza riunirsi nello stanzino a riflettere?


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Quante possibilità date alle dimissioni?



0% ... Figurarsi , se avessi voluto veramente dimettersi si sarebbe prensentati da dimissionario non da presidente del assemblea


----------



## LukeLike (28 Aprile 2016)

Quanto tempo ci vuole per elaborare risposte convincenti signor Condor? Tanto lo stesso uscirai fuori con le solite cretinate che ti bevi solo tu, quindi cerca di sbrigarti vah, che tanto sei finito.


----------



## bonvo74 (28 Aprile 2016)

Ha specificato se le risposte sono previste per oggi o...


----------



## kollaps (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 0% ... Figurarsi , se avessi voluto veramente dimettersi si sarebbe prensentati da dimissionario non da presidente del assemblea



SE va tutto bene, non ci sarà bisogno delle dimissioni perchè lo cacciano


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> scusate l'ignoranza burocratica, ma le domande poste non sono cose che un ad dovrebbe saper rispondere senza riunirsi nello stanzino a riflettere?



Si ma se hai la polvere sotto al tappeto devi pensare come raccontare la balla ... Li c'è gente che non prendi per il c


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma se hai la polvere sotto al tappeto devi pensare come raccontare la balla ... Li c'è gente che non prendi per il c



quindi il fatto di dire, scusate un attimo , mi assento un secondo , è già questa ammissione di colpa.


----------



## TheZio (28 Aprile 2016)

Ou ma c'è ancora?? Ne siamo sicuri??
Un'ora per rispondere?? 
Chi ha chiamato?? Sta arrivando Cantamessa con l'ambulanza??


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Adesso arriva Souma a difenderlo ...


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2016)

E' andato un salto da Giannino a far merenda, tranquilli torna subito.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Aprile 2016)

Un abbonato ha appena scritto a Milan Channel: "oggi ci sentiamo tutti La Scala e Gatti, tanto non lo leggete". Risposta di Suma: "Vieni un giorno qua, ci mettiamo un'ora davanti alla macchinetta del caffè, ti spiego un po' di cose e poi vediamo se ti senti La Scala e Gatti".


----------



## diavolo (28 Aprile 2016)

A quest'ora dovrebbe aver finito la carta igienica


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

Sarà andato a chiamare i suoi fidi scudieri:


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> E' una gangbang ai danni di Galliani



Un bukkake sulle ali del Condor


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Un abbonato ha appena scritto a Milan Channel: "oggi ci sentiamo tutti La Scala e Gatti, tanto non lo leggete". Risposta di Suma: "Vieni un giorno qua, ci mettiamo un'ora davanti alla macchinetta del caffè e poi vediamo se ti senti La Scala e Gatti".



È nervosA , se vendono il suo mondo crolla ..


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2016)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> Ha specificato se le risposte sono previste per oggi o...



Eh beh, ne deve inventare di scuse.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2016)

Risponderà con le solite cretinate...sono anni che facciamo pena e non ha mai dato spiegazioni..l'unica speranza sono i cinesi


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Un abbonato ha appena scritto a Milan Channel: "oggi ci sentiamo tutti La Scala e Gatti, tanto non lo leggete". Risposta di Suma: "Vieni un giorno qua, ci mettiamo un'ora davanti alla macchinetta del caffè, ti spiego un po' di cose e poi vediamo se ti senti La Scala e Gatti".



che cavolo significa sta risposta


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eh beh, ne deve inventare di scuse.



Esatto


----------



## TheZio (28 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Un abbonato ha appena scritto a Milan Channel: "oggi ci sentiamo tutti La Scala e Gatti, tanto non lo leggete". Risposta di Suma: "Vieni un giorno qua, ci mettiamo un'ora davanti alla macchinetta del caffè, ti spiego un po' di cose e poi vediamo se ti senti La Scala e Gatti".



Suma vieni tu qua un attimino se ne hai il coraggio...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Aprile 2016)

ma chissene di cosa risponde....basta che da Giugno sia fuori dai maroni e che non osi più tornare a San Siro


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> scusate l'ignoranza burocratica, ma le domande poste non sono cose che un ad dovrebbe saper rispondere senza riunirsi nello stanzino a riflettere?



non sta preparando nessuna domanda, fa finta di stare nello stanzino, in realtà siccome è geometra sta prendendo le misure della finestra per vedere se ci passa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non sta preparando nessuna domanda, fa finta di stare nello stanzino, in realtà siccome è geometra sta prendendo le misure della finestra per vedere se ci passa.



Hahahah ... Esce dopo un ora e fa : " ok raga , ci stiamo con il rapporto aeroilluminante la finestra ci sta " ...


----------



## bonvo74 (28 Aprile 2016)

Galliani in conference con preziosi e raiola: e adesso amici miei che gli raccontiamo?


----------



## diavolo (28 Aprile 2016)

Scioglierà il cda a causa di una lampadina fulminata nel lampadario della sala


----------



## LukeLike (28 Aprile 2016)

Sto così in ansia che sto rimandando all'infinito gli studi di genetica molecolare! Galliani esci le risposte! Voglio proprio vedè che pagliacciate sei stato in grado di metter su in mezz'ora che sei sparito.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Aprile 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Scioglierà il cda a causa di una lampadina fulminata nel lampadario della sala



Questa è epica


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Aprile 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Scioglierà il cda a causa di una lampadina fulminata nel lampadario della sala



deja vù


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Un abbonato ha appena scritto a Milan Channel: "oggi ci sentiamo tutti La Scala e Gatti, tanto non lo leggete". Risposta di Suma: "Vieni un giorno qua, ci mettiamo un'ora davanti alla macchinetta del caffè, ti spiego un po' di cose e poi vediamo se ti senti La Scala e Gatti".


Un buffone. Parla proprio lui che è stato letteralmente annichilito dalle argomentazioni di La Scala.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si terrà giovedì 28 Aprile 2016, alle ore 16.00, l'assemblea degli azionisti del Milan per l'approvazione del bilancio 2015. L'assemblea di quest'anno assume importante rilievo nell'ottica della cessione della società, sperando che dall'azionista di maggioranza, Fininvest, venga fuori qualche informazione.
> 
> L'assemblea sarà anche l'occasione per i piccoli azionisti di porre domande scomode a Fininvest e all'AD Galliani. Questi azionisti hanno infatti fatto analizzare il bilancio del club da un gruppo di studio della Bocconi, evidenziando cifre sospette circa i conti in rosso (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gio...oco-piccoli-azionisti-allattacco-vt36279.html)
> 
> ...



.


----------



## TheZio (28 Aprile 2016)

A che ora chiudono le borse?? 
Dai dai dai che fa lui la dichiarazione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

Mi dicono che Galliani e i consiglieri si stiano vedendo Fuga da Alcatraz per studiare il miglior sistema di fuga.


----------



## Rok (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> .



Le domande che noi tifosi rossoneri ci facciamo ormai da anni.
Spero almeno abbiamo la dignità di dare delle risposte.


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2016)

Mi chiedo, forse mi è sfuggito: ma possibile che nessuno ha tirato fuori una richiesta di spiegazioni sulle commissioni palesemente gonfiate dei procuratori?


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2016)

Se avesse un briciolo di dignità si dimetterebbe...l'hanno massacrato, ormai la sua credibilità sta a zero..un uomo finito


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo, forse mi è sfuggito: ma possibile che nessuno ha tirato fuori una richiesta di spiegazioni sulle commissioni palesemente gonfiate dei procuratori?



Ne hanno parlato di commissioni. Tipo quelle agli agenti fifa ammontano a circa 3.5 mln se non erro.


----------



## cremone (28 Aprile 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo, forse mi è sfuggito: ma possibile che nessuno ha tirato fuori una richiesta di spiegazioni sulle commissioni palesemente gonfiate dei procuratori?



Sono proprio le commissioni la causa per la quale iscriviamo milioni a bilancio per parametri zero


----------



## neversayconte (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ne hanno parlato di commissioni. Tipo quelle agli agenti fifa ammontano a circa 3.5 mln se non erro.



da grande voglio fare l'agente FIFA.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo, forse mi è sfuggito: ma possibile che nessuno ha tirato fuori una richiesta di spiegazioni sulle commissioni palesemente gonfiate dei procuratori?



Come no , tutte le domande vertono su quello ...

Gli hanno chiesto esplicitamente di scindere costo giocatore e COMMISSINI visto che il furbo mette una sola voce a bilancio .


----------



## alcyppa (28 Aprile 2016)

E intanto è un'ora e mezza che è sparito questo qua.


----------



## gianluca1193 (28 Aprile 2016)

Sento che stiamo per scrivere una delle pagine più tragicomiche della nostra storia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi ma che fine ha fatto ???? 1 ora e mezza per dare 3 risposte ahahhahahaha...

Chissà i Tic a che punto sono ...


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2016)

Ma dove è andato?! Ahahahahh che degrado di società


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Aprile 2016)

ma sta scrivendo un poema???...non fa prima a dare le dimissioni cristo santissimo???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2016)

Comincia a diventare una seria mancanza di rispetto.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Aprile 2016)

Ve l'immaginate se per oggi non si fa più vedere e ricompare domani mattina bello tranquillo a bersi un caffè al bar?


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma dove è andato?! Ahahahahh che degrado di società



Aspetta di sentire le risposte...quel farabutto ci prenderà ancora una volta a pesci in faccia...

Come fa a non dimettersi?!


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma dove è andato?! Ahahahahh che degrado di società



Per me Gatti si è stufato ed è andato via ahahahah


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

*Live: è rientrato Galliani in sala*


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ve l'immaginate se per oggi non si fa più vedere e ricompare domani mattina bello tranquillo a bersi un caffè al bar?



I giornalisti gli chiedono e lui " non lo so non lo so chiedete a Finivest "


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ve l'immaginate se per oggi non si fa più vedere e ricompare domani mattina bello tranquillo a bersi un caffè al bar?



Si..con Pellegatti che lo intervista sul Milan di Brocchi e sul rinnovo di Balotelli


----------



## Giangy (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: è rientrato Galliani in sala*



Finalmente! Era ora


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: è rientrato Galliani in sala*



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Raga gli hanno portato TARTINE e PANINI per quello ha fatto tardi ... Non è una battuta !!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2016)

Ha eluso tutte le domande!!!! Fenomeno da circo!!!!


----------



## Stex (28 Aprile 2016)

Ma la fan vedere?


----------



## TheZio (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: è rientrato Galliani in sala*



Ma che risposte sta dando??

"Avete un piano? Se si qual è?" "Si la società ha un piano."


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

No ma ragazzi la risposta è SCONCERTANTE


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2016)

Pensare che ho sperato si dimettesse...ma quando mai???

Ennesima presa in giro!!


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2016)

Un'ora e tre quarti per partorire questo?


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma ragazzi la risposta è SCONCERTANTE


direi fuori da ogni logica


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

*Live: Galliani afferma che la società ha un piano pluriennale strategico che rispetterà il Fair Play. Casa Milan produce 600mila visite annue (non spiega il perchè dei ricavi pressocchè nulli). Lo stadio verrà costruito e il contenzioso con Fondazione Fiera verrà vinto. Non vengono però citate le differenze in negativo con società quotate (juve in primis). Le difficoltà economiche derivano dalle vittorie ed ogni squadra ha cicli negativi e positivi.*


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come no , tutte le domande vertono su quello ...
> 
> Gli hanno chiesto esplicitamente di scindere costo giocatore e COMMISSINI visto che il furbo mette una sola voce a bilancio .


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: Galliani afferma che la società ha un piano pluriennale strategico che rispetterà il Fair Play. Casa Milan produce 600mila visite annue (non spiega il perchè dei ricavi pressocchè nulli). Lo stadio verrà costruito e il contenzioso con Fondazione Fiera verrà vinto. Non vengono però citate le differenze in negativo con società quotate (juve in primis). Le difficoltà economiche derivano dalle vittorie ed ogni squadra ha cicli negativi e positivi.*




Ma non si vergogna?


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2016)

Praticamente non ha detto nulla! 

Se diceva "antani come se fosse la supercazzola prematurata" era meglio


----------



## alcyppa (28 Aprile 2016)

Questo è un rifiuto umano di raro fetore.


E vi sembra uno che sta per essere cacciato? Figuriamoci...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Incredibile , non ha spiegato niente !!!!


----------



## cremone (28 Aprile 2016)

Su casa Milan chiaramente influisce la situazione della squadra e i risultati


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Aprile 2016)

Lo stadio verrà costruito


----------



## Montag84 (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: Galliani afferma che la società ha un piano pluriennale strategico che rispetterà il Fair Play. Casa Milan produce 600mila visite annue (non spiega il perchè dei ricavi pressocchè nulli). Lo stadio verrà costruito e il contenzioso con Fondazione Fiera verrà vinto. Non vengono però citate le differenze in negativo con società quotate (juve in primis). Le difficoltà economiche derivano dalle vittorie ed ogni squadra ha cicli negativi e positivi.*



Un'ora di attesa per partorire questa risposta?

Che troll


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: Galliani afferma che la società ha un piano pluriennale strategico che rispetterà il Fair Play. Casa Milan produce 600mila visite annue (non spiega il perchè dei ricavi pressocchè nulli). Lo stadio verrà costruito e il contenzioso con Fondazione Fiera verrà vinto. Non vengono però citate le differenze in negativo con società quotate (juve in primis). Le difficoltà economiche derivano dalle vittorie ed ogni squadra ha cicli negativi e positivi.*



Siamo all'apoteosi del Degrado. Casa Milan dovrebbero rinominarla in "Casa del Degrado".


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2016)

Ma i pomodori li hanno portati? Li ha presi in giro pesantemente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2016)

I piccoli azionisti votano contro l'approvazione del bilancio


----------



## cremone (28 Aprile 2016)

Non capisco come intende costruire lo stadio


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I piccoli azionisti votano contro l'approvazione del bilancio



Gatti Presidente ad Honorem


----------



## walter 22 (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: Galliani afferma che la società ha un piano pluriennale strategico che rispetterà il Fair Play. Casa Milan produce 600mila visite annue (non spiega il perchè dei ricavi pressocchè nulli). Lo stadio verrà costruito e il contenzioso con Fondazione Fiera verrà vinto. Non vengono però citate le differenze in negativo con società quotate (juve in primis). Le difficoltà economiche derivano dalle vittorie ed ogni squadra ha cicli negativi e positivi.*



E per l'ennesima volta ha preso per il sedere tutti quanti.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: Galliani afferma che la società ha un piano pluriennale strategico che rispetterà il Fair Play. Casa Milan produce 600mila visite annue (non spiega il perchè dei ricavi pressocchè nulli). Lo stadio verrà costruito e il contenzioso con Fondazione Fiera verrà vinto. Non vengono però citate le differenze in negativo con società quotate (juve in primis). Le difficoltà economiche derivano dalle vittorie ed ogni squadra ha cicli negativi e positivi.*



E questo qua sarebbe uno che tra 2 mesi al massimo se ne dovrebbe andare? LOL


----------



## Gekyn (28 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I piccoli azionisti votano contro l'approvazione del bilancio



tanto il loro voto è minoritario.


----------



## mabadi (28 Aprile 2016)

lo confermeranno i cinesi


----------



## Hammer (28 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I piccoli azionisti votano contro l'approvazione del bilancio



Sarà poco, ma inizio a godere

ASFALTATELI


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: Galliani afferma che la società ha un piano pluriennale strategico che rispetterà il Fair Play. Casa Milan produce 600mila visite annue (non spiega il perchè dei ricavi pressocchè nulli). Lo stadio verrà costruito e il contenzioso con Fondazione Fiera verrà vinto. Non vengono però citate le differenze in negativo con società quotate (juve in primis). Le difficoltà economiche derivano dalle vittorie ed ogni squadra ha cicli negativi e positivi.*




 


Non dice né come, né dove, né quando....una trollata epica!


----------



## walter 22 (28 Aprile 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Non capisco come intende costruire lo stadio



Un po' come quando il suo presidente voleva costruire il ponte sullo stretto di Messina.


----------



## Hammer (28 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Live: Galliani afferma che la società ha un piano pluriennale strategico che rispetterà il Fair Play. Casa Milan produce 600mila visite annue (non spiega il perchè dei ricavi pressocchè nulli). Lo stadio verrà costruito e il contenzioso con Fondazione Fiera verrà vinto. Non vengono però citate le differenze in negativo con società quotate (juve in primis). Le difficoltà economiche derivano dalle vittorie ed ogni squadra ha cicli negativi e positivi.*





Hellscream ha scritto:


> E questo qua sarebbe uno che tra 2 mesi al massimo se ne dovrebbe andare? LOL



Sta trollando alla grande. Simula e dissimula


----------



## folletto (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non si vergogna?



Un po' come chiedere ad un cieco "ma non hai visto?"


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## wildfrank (28 Aprile 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma i pomodori li hanno portati? Li ha presi in giro pesantemente.



Meglio le patate, se è per questo!


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2016)

Prima o poi qualcuno gli metterà le mani addosso


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Aprile 2016)

E ancora una volta ha vinto lui. Questo è il demonio in persona


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Aprile 2016)

I piccoli azionisti hanno anche proposto il dimezzamento del compenso relativo agli amministratori data la situazione economica della società. Direi che manca solo un insulto alla mamma per poterlo definire personale vs Galliani


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>



Ahah sto male.


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Aprile 2016)

bellissimo ha fatto effettivamente la supercazzola .

praticamente ha detto a tutti : io so io e voi nun siete un razzo ( per dirla alla romana )

attento che non arrivi la triade , con loro difficilmente riesci a mentire.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Galliani ovviamente ha rifiutato il nuovo CDA tutto stizzito Hahahaha ... Sono i suoi nemici .


----------



## cremone (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>



Rivera come dirigente ha già dato e non fece granchè bene, gli altri ex li vedo meglio nello staff tecnico che nel CDA


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

*Fininvest ha proposto come Consiglieri d'Amministrazione: Barbara e Paolo Berlusconi, Galliani, Cantamessa, Brivio, Foscale e Cannatelli.

Di risposta i piccoli azionisti hanno proposto come Consiglieri d'Amministrazione: Rivera, Maldini, Albertini, Seedorf e Boban. Per la loro esperiena in rossonero e per la loro competenza. E Pierangelo Rigattieri, Fabio Treves, Alessandro Dubini e Davide Grassi.

Propongono inoltre il dimezzamento dei compensi dei Consiglieri.*


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

*Galliani risponde: "E' la prima volta che succede che viene proposto un nuovo CDA".
Viene approvata la proposta di Fininvest sul CDA.

L'assemblea è conclusa.*


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2016)

Praticamente è rimasto un'ora e mezza a ingozzarsi, dopo è uscito, ha detto due fesserie, ha sparato un rutto ed ha chiuso l'assemblea, senza dare la minima spiegazione al disastro che ha combinato.

L'assemblea di una società di calcio che vanta milioni di tifosi, che fattura oltre 200 mln di euro, che da anni non vince nulla, che da anni è amministrata malissimo.

Che amarezza!


Che poi, CHISSENEFREGA dei piccoli azionisti! 

Le spiegazioni le deve dare in primis ai tifosi che da anni assistono a mercati indecenti seguiti da risultati avvilenti.

Invece ancora una volta nulla, come se i milioni di tifosi non contino nulla. 

Maledetto.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Fininvest ha proposto come Consiglieri d'Amministrazione: Barbara e Paolo Berlusconi, Galliani, Cantamessa, Brivio, Foscale e Cannatelli.
> 
> Di risposta i piccoli azionisti hanno proposto come Consiglieri d'Amministrazione: Rivera, Maldini, Albertini, Seedorf e Boban. Per la loro esperiena in rossonero e per la loro competenza. E Pierangelo Rigattieri, Fabio Treves, Alessandro Dubini e Davide Grassi.
> 
> Propongono inoltre il dimezzamento dei compensi dei Consiglieri.*



Vabbè.....
comunque non so voi, ma non ho visto lo stesso ardore come gli altri anni. Questa volta nessun accenno al presidentissimo che vuole riportare in alto il Milan, ma solo parole di circostanza.


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Aprile 2016)

la triade e' vicina
poi sai i tic al collo ...... e avercelo ancora il collo....


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani risponde: "E' la prima volta che succede che viene proposto un nuovo CDA".
> Viene approvata la proposta di Fininvest sul CDA.
> 
> L'assemblea è conclusa.*




Rotfl

che pagliacciata


----------



## Kaw (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Fininvest ha proposto come Consiglieri d'Amministrazione: Barbara e Paolo Berlusconi, Galliani, Cantamessa, Brivio, Foscale e Cannatelli.
> 
> Di risposta i piccoli azionisti hanno proposto come Consiglieri d'Amministrazione: Rivera, Maldini, Albertini, Seedorf e Boban. Per la loro esperiena in rossonero e per la loro competenza. E Pierangelo Rigattieri, Fabio Treves, Alessandro Dubini e Davide Grassi.
> 
> Propongono inoltre il dimezzamento dei compensi dei Consiglieri.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani risponde: "E' la prima volta che succede che viene proposto un nuovo CDA".
> Viene approvata la proposta di Fininvest sul CDA.
> 
> L'assemblea è conclusa.*


Vabè, solita pagliacciata. Ne escono sempre puliti, ma l'accerchiamento è totale. Confido che non potranno tollerarlo ancora a lungo e quindi se ne andranno, almeno spero...


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2016)

Vince sempre lui. Se neanche la figlia del capo è riuscita a farlo fuori...


----------



## Tobi (28 Aprile 2016)

il suo tempo sta per finire


----------



## cremone (28 Aprile 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Vince sempre lui. Se neanche la figlia del capo è riuscita a farlo fuori...



Si era così vicini 3 anni e mezzo fa......


----------



## Hellscream (28 Aprile 2016)

Cioè rendiamoci conto, per l'ennesima volta, di fronte allo sfascio TOTALE in cui si trova questa squadra sotto ogni punto di vista, non ha risposto a niente. Nulla, zero, manco mezza spiegazione.. è la controprova di come a lui ed al suo capo più di lui, di questa società non freghi assolutamente nulla! Per loro ci potrebbero anche spedire in Lega Pro e non ci farebbero nemmeno caso!


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si terrà giovedì 28 Aprile 2016, alle ore 16.00, l'assemblea degli azionisti del Milan per l'approvazione del bilancio 2015. L'assemblea di quest'anno assume importante rilievo nell'ottica della cessione della società, sperando che dall'azionista di maggioranza, Fininvest, venga fuori qualche informazione.
> 
> L'assemblea sarà anche l'occasione per i piccoli azionisti di porre domande scomode a Fininvest e all'AD Galliani. Questi azionisti hanno infatti fatto analizzare il bilancio del club da un gruppo di studio della Bocconi, evidenziando cifre sospette circa i conti in rosso (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gio...oco-piccoli-azionisti-allattacco-vt36279.html)
> 
> ...



Aggiornato.


----------



## folletto (28 Aprile 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> il suo tempo sta per finire



Io ho comunque paura di questo essere, anche se in caso di cessione della società venisse fatto fuori


----------



## Giangy (28 Aprile 2016)

Senza rispetto per i tifosi, senza vergonia, due personaggi completamente andati, uno che è totalmente fuori di testa, e l'altro che non prova manco un pò di vergonia! Incredibile!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Aprile 2016)

Galliani mafioso


----------



## Aragorn (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si terrà giovedì 28 Aprile 2016, alle ore 16.00, l'assemblea degli azionisti del Milan per l'approvazione del bilancio 2015. L'assemblea di quest'anno assume importante rilievo nell'ottica della cessione della società, sperando che dall'azionista di maggioranza, Fininvest, venga fuori qualche informazione.
> 
> L'assemblea sarà anche l'occasione per i piccoli azionisti di porre domande scomode a Fininvest e all'AD Galliani. Questi azionisti hanno infatti fatto analizzare il bilancio del club da un gruppo di studio della Bocconi, evidenziando cifre sospette circa i conti in rosso (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gio...oco-piccoli-azionisti-allattacco-vt36279.html)
> 
> ...




Direi che l'avatar di [MENTION=1822]BossKilla7[/MENTION] è la sintesi perfetta di questa assemblea


----------



## Djici (28 Aprile 2016)

Una presa per il cul0 pazzesca... non risponde a nulla e se ne va.
Non me ne intendo ma i piccolo azionisti non possono ESIGERE LEGALMENTE risposte alle loro domande ?


----------



## cremone (28 Aprile 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Una presa per il cul0 pazzesca... non risponde a nulla e se ne va.
> Non me ne intendo ma i piccolo azionisti non possono ESIGERE LEGALMENTE risposte alle loro domande ?



Se hanno solo lo 0,3 % delle azioni credo proprio di no


----------



## wildfrank (28 Aprile 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Si era così vicini 3 anni e mezzo fa......




Si poteva essere a buon punto sulla strada della rinascita...ma il bimbo viziato puntò i piedini e non accadde nulla....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si terrà giovedì 28 Aprile 2016, alle ore 16.00, l'assemblea degli azionisti del Milan per l'approvazione del bilancio 2015. L'assemblea di quest'anno assume importante rilievo nell'ottica della cessione della società, sperando che dall'azionista di maggioranza, Fininvest, venga fuori qualche informazione.
> 
> L'assemblea sarà anche l'occasione per i piccoli azionisti di porre domande scomode a Fininvest e all'AD Galliani. Questi azionisti hanno infatti fatto analizzare il bilancio del club da un gruppo di studio della Bocconi, evidenziando cifre sospette circa i conti in rosso (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gio...oco-piccoli-azionisti-allattacco-vt36279.html)
> 
> ...



http://www.milanworld.net/copia-incolla-una-settimana-di-ban-vt18637.html#post941700


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2016)

http://www.milanworld.net/regolamento-e-comunicazioni-vf2/


----------



## Serginho (28 Aprile 2016)

Colpito e affondato direi, a breve ci libereremo anche di questo personaggio disgustoso


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si terrà giovedì 28 Aprile 2016, alle ore 16.00, l'assemblea degli azionisti del Milan per l'approvazione del bilancio 2015. L'assemblea di quest'anno assume importante rilievo nell'ottica della cessione della società, sperando che dall'azionista di maggioranza, Fininvest, venga fuori qualche informazione.
> 
> L'assemblea sarà anche l'occasione per i piccoli azionisti di porre domande scomode a Fininvest e all'AD Galliani. Questi azionisti hanno infatti fatto analizzare il bilancio del club da un gruppo di studio della Bocconi, evidenziando cifre sospette circa i conti in rosso (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gio...oco-piccoli-azionisti-allattacco-vt36279.html)
> 
> ...



Insomma,come sempre si fanno gli affari loro. Però sento un'aria diversa,penso che abbiano capito veramente di essere circondati dall'odio collettivo. Non so quando,ma qualcosa si muoverà.
Un applauso ai piccoli azionisti, siete tutti noi!


----------



## Serginho (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si terrà giovedì 28 Aprile 2016, alle ore 16.00, l'assemblea degli azionisti del Milan per l'approvazione del bilancio 2015. L'assemblea di quest'anno assume importante rilievo nell'ottica della cessione della società, sperando che dall'azionista di maggioranza, Fininvest, venga fuori qualche informazione.
> 
> L'assemblea sarà anche l'occasione per i piccoli azionisti di porre domande scomode a Fininvest e all'AD Galliani. Questi azionisti hanno infatti fatto analizzare il bilancio del club da un gruppo di studio della Bocconi, evidenziando cifre sospette circa i conti in rosso (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gio...oco-piccoli-azionisti-allattacco-vt36279.html)
> 
> ...



Questo post me lo stampo e lo attacco da qualche parte in casa


----------



## ScArsenal83 (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si terrà giovedì 28 Aprile 2016, alle ore 16.00, l'assemblea degli azionisti del Milan per l'approvazione del bilancio 2015. L'assemblea di quest'anno assume importante rilievo nell'ottica della cessione della società, sperando che dall'azionista di maggioranza, Fininvest, venga fuori qualche informazione.
> 
> L'assemblea sarà anche l'occasione per i piccoli azionisti di porre domande scomode a Fininvest e all'AD Galliani. Questi azionisti hanno infatti fatto analizzare il bilancio del club da un gruppo di studio della Bocconi, evidenziando cifre sospette circa i conti in rosso (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gio...oco-piccoli-azionisti-allattacco-vt36279.html)
> 
> ...



Cioè il pelato è stato fuori un'ora e mezza per dire queste due frasi?!? Resto esterrefatto. ..già il fatto che non sia stata presa in nessuna considerazione neanche una di quelle persone elencate dagli APA e che hanno fatto la storia di questi colori..e che senza forse non avremmo vinto niente..mi lascia allibito, ma stare fuori tutto questo tempo per prenderli per i fondelli è una cosa fuori dal mondo...mi meraviglio come non abbiano tirato in aria le sedie...ma pensandoci forse è dovuto dalla signorilità delle persone rispetto al restante 99.9% della società

[MENTION=1984]ScArsenal83[/MENTION] No alle parole censurate!


----------



## patriots88 (28 Aprile 2016)

comunque complimenti vivissimi a Barbara che manco si e' presentata. Essendo pure AD commerciale e parte in causa quanto e come il pelato.

Che professionalità.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Colpito e affondato direi, a breve ci libereremo anche di questo personaggio disgustoso



Secondo me il contrario. Spero di sbagliarmi, ma secondo me questo resta, cinesi o non cinesi. Ieri, man mano che le notizie uscivano, credevo sempre più che avesse le ore contate, però è un uomo troppo potente e ben voluto nell'ambiente..


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

Domanda per chi è competente in materia: i cinesi, dovessero veramente entrare in società a giugno, potrebbero sollevare Galliani dall'incarico di amministratore delegato e da membro del CDA?
[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Domanda per chi è competente in maniera: i cinesi, dovessero veramente entrare in società a giugno, potrebbero sollevare Galliani dall'incarico di amministratore delegato e da membro del CDA?




Esatto , DOVREBBERO .


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si terrà giovedì 28 Aprile 2016, alle ore 16.00, l'assemblea degli azionisti del Milan per l'approvazione del bilancio 2015. L'assemblea di quest'anno assume importante rilievo nell'ottica della cessione della società, sperando che dall'azionista di maggioranza, Fininvest, venga fuori qualche informazione.
> 
> L'assemblea sarà anche l'occasione per i piccoli azionisti di porre domande scomode a Fininvest e all'AD Galliani. Questi azionisti hanno infatti fatto analizzare il bilancio del club da un gruppo di studio della Bocconi, evidenziando cifre sospette circa i conti in rosso (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-gio...oco-piccoli-azionisti-allattacco-vt36279.html)
> 
> ...



Roba folle. Menomale che ero fuori mi sono perso la diretta.
Stima per gli azionisti che quantomeno ci hanno provato.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Domanda per chi è competente in maniera: i cinesi, dovessero veramente entrare in società a giugno, potrebbero sollevare Galliani dall'incarico di amministratore delegato e da membro del CDA?



Bisogna vedere quanto dura il mandato che ha attualmente. Non ricordo se sia annuale, e comunque con una buonuscita potrebbe andare via, credo.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere quanto dura il mandato che ha attualmente. Non ricordo se sia annuale, e comunque con una buonuscita potrebbe andare via, credo.



Io avevo letto da qualche parte che scadrà nel 2019


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2016)

mio Dio che mafia...


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Io avevo letto da qualche parte che scadrà nel 2019



Mi pare proprio troppo. Se non è un anno è triennale, quindi 2018 massimo, voglio sperare. Che comunque è già troppo.

Io sono convinto che con una spintarella lo fanno sloggiare, però penso che in qualsiasi modo si chiuda questa faccenda il mercato estivo lo fa lui ormai.


----------



## Ciachi (28 Aprile 2016)

In sostanza i piccoli azionisti non contano un ca....volo , e chi decide è sempre e soltanto lui!!! Che schifo


----------



## Therealsalva (28 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Domanda per chi è competente in materia: i cinesi, dovessero veramente entrare in società a giugno, potrebbero sollevare Galliani dall'incarico di amministratore delegato e da membro del CDA?
> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]



Dalle mi conoscenze basilari di ragioniere credo che possa essere sollevato dall'incarico in qualsiasi momento. Se ciò avviene per giusta causa non ha diritto al compenso, ma se ciò non accade (e questo, ahimè, credo sia il nostro caso) i soldi se li prende comunque

Dal mio punto di vista però uno stipendio in più per evitarmi Galliani lo pago ben volentieri!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Domanda per chi è competente in materia: i cinesi, dovessero veramente entrare in società a giugno, potrebbero sollevare Galliani dall'incarico di amministratore delegato e da membro del CDA?
> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]



Certo. Dovranno convocare un CDA straordinario in cui veranno eletti i nuovi consiglieri e AD. Quindi Galliani può tranquillamente essere fatto fuori in quella sede dai nuovi proprietari. Il suo mandato viene rinnovato anno dopo anno. 
E il TFM eventualmente dovrebbe risultare già accantonato anche se dal bilancio non si riesce a capire con precisione.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Dalle mi conoscenze basilari di ragioniere credo che possa essere sollevato dall'incarico in qualsiasi momento. Se ciò avviene per giusta causa non ha diritto al compenso, ma se ciò non accade (e questo, ahimè, credo sia il nostro caso) i soldi se li prende comunque
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista però uno stipendio in più per evitarmi Galliani lo pago ben volentieri!





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Certo. Dovranno convocare un CDA straordinario in cui veranno eletti i nuovi consiglieri e AD. Quindi Galliani può tranquillamente essere fatto fuori in quella sede dai nuovi proprietari. Il suo mandato viene rinnovato anno dopo anno.
> E il TFM eventualmente dovrebbe risultare già accantonato anche se dal bilancio non si riesce a capire con precisione.



Grazie ragazzi. Speriamo bene.


----------



## gabuz (28 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere quanto dura il mandato che ha attualmente. Non ricordo se sia annuale, e comunque con una buonuscita potrebbe andare via, credo.



la nuova proprietà potrebbe tranquillamente rinnovare il CDA, anche se l'attuale scade nel 2019.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> la nuova proprietà potrebbe tranquillamente rinnovare il CDA, anche se l'attuale scade nel 2019.



Vero, come hanno già detto gli altri. Non è un problema, quindi.


----------



## bonvo74 (28 Aprile 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> In sostanza i piccoli azionisti non contano un ca....volo , e chi decide è sempre e soltanto lui!!! Che schifo



Bè sperare che lo 0.1% decida al posto del 99.99% è oltre che utopico anche sbagliato, poi che il nostro sia tutto un caso a parte e che i piccoli azionisti oggi siano sembrati degli eroi è un altra stroria


----------



## gabuz (28 Aprile 2016)

Io vorrei comunque sottolineare la vergognosa assenza di Barbara e Paolo Berlusconi oltre che di Cantamessa.
E' imperdonabile che tre membri così di spicco del CDA disertino l'assemblea degli azionisti.

Del Milan e dei suoi tifosi non frega nulla a nessuno. Ognuno là dentro si fa i suoi porci comodi.


----------



## bonvo74 (28 Aprile 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Io vorrei comunque sottolineare la vergognosa assenza di Barbara e Paolo Berlusconi oltre che di Cantamessa.
> E' imperdonabile che tre membri così di spicco del CDA disertino l'assemblea degli azionisti.
> 
> Del Milan e dei suoi tifosi non frega nulla a nessuno. Ognuno là dentro si fa i suoi porci comodi.



Come ho scritto nell'altro thread io invece reputo la cosa molto positivamente, dà la netta impressione, almeno a me, che la trattativa per la vendita sia a buon punto


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Io vorrei comunque sottolineare la vergognosa assenza di Barbara e Paolo Berlusconi oltre che di Cantamessa.
> E' imperdonabile che tre membri così di spicco del CDA disertino l'assemblea degli azionisti.
> 
> Del Milan e dei suoi tifosi non frega nulla a nessuno. Ognuno là dentro si fa i suoi porci comodi.



Hanno praticamente mandato il pelato a prendersi le bordate da solo


----------



## bonvo74 (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Hanno praticamente mandato il pelato a prendersi le bordate da solo



Appunto, in vista di una vendita non aveva senso esporsi alla gogna della piazza, meglio mandare solo cravatta, se poi come speriamo si chiude subito, silvio è bello pronto a fare il suo edulcorante comunicato etc etc, ma senza essersi preso vagonate di M pochi giorni prima


----------



## Albijol (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> . Il suo mandato viene rinnovato anno dopo anno.



Magari sbaglio ma non mi ricordo dove l'ho letto ma Galliani non ha un mandato annuale. In ogni caso la prassi in Italia(mi sono informato presso un mio amico revisore) è un mandato triennale, quindi un mandato annuale sarebbe un'anomalia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)




----------



## DannySa (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Ho le lacrime.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



tanta roba... purtroppo come dice anche lui, noi tifosi non contiamo nulla... questi continueranno a fare le loro porcate


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Dategli poteri nel milan eventuali cinesini..


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2016)

*Avv. La Scala a Radio 24 per la trasmissione Tutti Convocati: "Ci auguriamo che Fininvest esca di scena elegantemente lasciando posto a qualcuno all'altezza della storia del Milan.
Mahrez è stato comprato per 400.000 euro, non dico che debba essere la norma, ma al Milan sono anni che non si fanno operazioni simili. Io dico che la colpa è di Galliani. Noi al CdA abbiamo proposto nomi come quelli di Rivera, Maldini e Seedorf".*


----------



## Jino (29 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Avv. La Scala a Radio 24 per la trasmissione Tutti Convocati: "Ci auguriamo che Fininvest esca di scena elegantemente lasciando posto a qualcuno all'altezza della storia del Milan.
> Mahrez è stato comprato per 400.000 euro, non dico che debba essere la norma, ma al Milan sono anni che non si fanno operazioni simili. Io dico che la colpa è di Galliani. Noi al CdA abbiamo proposto nomi come quelli di Rivera, Maldini e Seedorf".*



Purtroppo è vero, non è ammissibile che qualsiasi calciatore venga acquistato lentamente si svaluti appena arriva a Milanello. Non è ammissibile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Aprile 2016)

Il commento di gatti dopo l'assemblea


----------

